# Updates to the wiki.



## Kenneth (Jul 29, 2010)

The resent days I have been working on a update for the ELL page in the wiki. It now has a listing of all cases in the same style as the [wiki]OLL[/wiki] and [wiki]PLL[/wiki] pages. Have a look:

[wiki]ELL[/wiki]

You are now all welcome to start to add up more algorithms 

Obsolete: The algs that are in the listing at the moment are the ones I use for ELL plus a bunch extras that I don't use but know anyway (I know more of them than this =)
--------------------------------
*Request:*

There is some old stuff I left at the page, a list of algs for example...

If anyone is willing to test those algs (to find the correct cases) and move them over to the list I will be happy, then I can clean up the page and I like to do that - but have no energy to work over those algos =)

--------------------------------
*Naming convention:

* I made up a system for the names (so I had something), If it is a bad system and/or if anyone has got a better, then let us hear about it 

I like that to happen soon if it does because the names are the headers and these are linkable, I'm going to create a navigator in the same style as in the OLL and PLL pages, the links in that one will have the names the page uses, if we change them after I create the navigator, then all links has to be edited again :/

--------------------------------
EDIT: I cleaned the page a bit now and moved the left over algos to the bottom...


----------



## Bubitrek (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice page. Thank you


----------



## irontwig (Jul 29, 2010)

I like the "stickery" look of the diagrams.


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 29, 2010)

irontwig said:


> I like the "stickery" look of the diagrams.



I use blur on a strait black frame and then adjust the contrast basicly, it's easy to do 

Same style was used in the Mega-PLL project...


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 29, 2010)

I like my naming scheme, it's less convoluted.

You'll probably wanna add the algs from that topic, too.


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 29, 2010)

Any names as long as it is what we agree to.

Anyone can add upp those algs, I have moved back to my columns project (will fix the navigator though), ELL was just a in between because it is a useful add on to the system I use.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 29, 2010)

I've added some more algs.


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice, the more of them the better =)


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 31, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Request: / Naming convention:



I moved the algs now, horrible algs I think, loooong 

The names for the cases, I made a small navigator that will do for now, it only links to the sections, that is ok as long as there are few algs at the page. If it grows it may need a better one though...


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 31, 2010)

Why is Waterman credited as a proposer?


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 31, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Why is Waterman credited as a proposer?



Well, as far as I know he and Guus was developing their methods together (they knew each other even before they started to cube), he should be credited.

EDIT: But I don't know for sure if they was first with this method... someone sitting on real facts?


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 31, 2010)

If you're going to do that, you should credit Guus as a proposer of the Waterman method.

But I don't think you should do either tbqh.


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 31, 2010)

Both are discussable, best thing is probably to ask Guus but I have not seen him around for a while :/

But ok, I can remove Marc from the credits, as I said, I'm not sure about details.


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 31, 2010)

Kirjava, the combination of you and ELL gave me this idea: EML ( (y') U M U' R2 U M' U' R2 for example)

F2B -> CMLL -> UR/UL -> EML

The times UR and UL are oriented and paired by chance that must be a great add on for Roux.

Hyper, you treat UF/UB the same way as UR/UL.

I did not calculate the number of cases or anything, if you like it, then you got something to do =)


----------



## guusrs (Jul 31, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Well, as far as I know he and Guus was developing their methods together (they knew each other even before they started to cube), he should be credited.



No, that's not true, we met each other on a cube competition in 1981 in Enschede, Netherlands, we already used different systems by then. I used CLL + ELL but I'm not sure I was the first ever using that system.

Anyway thanx for the excelent wiki page Kenneth!

Gus


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 31, 2010)

And thank you Guus for the correct information, you if anyone should know 

The first we know about...


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 8, 2010)

Found this 2-flippofloppo ELL (or cube explorer did) : U R E' R D' S D R' E R' U' M (12f)

Is that like the worst alg ever?


----------



## irontwig (Aug 8, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Found this 2-flippofloppo ELL (or cube explorer did) : U R E' R D' S D R' E R' U' M (12f)
> 
> Is that like the worst alg ever?



U R E' R u' M' u R' E R' U' M is slightly better, I guess.
I wonder if ELL as a first step should be added, it's pretty bad for speed, but good for FMC, at least if it leaves 3 corners.


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 8, 2010)

irontwig said:


> I wonder if ELL as a first step should be added, it's pretty bad for speed, but good for FMC, at least if it leaves 3 corners.



I was thinking of that earlier but forgot, I will look into it when I'm bored the next time 

EDIT: Like now, I started : [wiki]ELL#LL edges first[/wiki]


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 9, 2010)

I have compleated ELL ignoring cornes now (besides algs). But I'm thinking it would be better to have it on a separate page. So I will move it to:

[wiki]LLEF[/wiki] (Last layer edges first.)


----------



## irontwig (Aug 9, 2010)

I've added algs for all cases, a section about use in fewest moves and a link to Helmstetter's LL page.


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 9, 2010)

Note that I renamed the tread so it will work as a general tread for new things in the wiki.

[wiki]CO[/wiki]

"All" pure corner twists (no algs yet), useful for [wiki]3OP[/wiki] BLD if not anything else.

EDIT: now there are algs. I added two for each case, first a optimal RU and then a optimal HTM.

Next edit: Now there are sections for diffrent types of algs, 2-gen etc...


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 9, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Kirjava, the combination of you and ELL gave me this idea: EML ( (y') U M U' R2 U M' U' R2 for example)




One look midges. I believe Josef Jelinek has these all documented - it's been a part of most corners first methods since forever.

As for use in Roux - the cases come up pretty rarely and I've put so much effort into solving EO before LSE I don't even consider them when they do come up.

I do however have a bunch of hacks and addons for Roux that I'll publish whenever I get around to it.


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 9, 2010)

Oki, but it must be lesser cases, that was the main idea.

Yes, CF, did not think of that...


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 11, 2010)

OK, is it [wiki]L4C[/wiki] or [wiki]4LC[/wiki]?

I prefer the first.

Planning to start a page with all cases/algs in the comming but thought it might be a good idea to talk about it first.

Anyone got the cases up at some site already?

If you wonder: no, it is not "four lucky cases"...


----------



## irontwig (Aug 11, 2010)

L4C cases: http://emsee.110mb.com/Speedcubing/ZZLL/No parity.html
Also Helmstetter and every site with all ZBLLs obviously has the cases. How were you planning on organizing them? I think it would be a good idea to have the pure twists and L3C cases first, as those are probably the most useful for the most people.


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes, ZBLL pages, of course =)

And I saw the link you put in the wiki too, thanks.

I already got all cases for one corner solved at my wery old cubing page, it was the first method I created after I restarted cubing in 2005 (VHF2L, EP + solve one corner, L3C, based on my 1982 method, EO, EP, L4C in 1-2 looks.

Yes, I put them like so, and then the L3C + 1-twist followed by E and X cases.


----------



## irontwig (Aug 11, 2010)

Mirek has already organized the cases in those groups:
http://www.ws.binghamton.edu/fridrich/L1main.html "At most four corners are not correct"


----------



## irontwig (Aug 13, 2010)

Olook: http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/OLLCP
Right now there's basically just a definition. So "add your knowledge" and stuff like that.

Edit:
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Cage_Method
Someone who knows more than me about the cage method should rewrite this.


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 16, 2010)

Working on the [wiki]Last Four corners[/wiki] I got the sub group [wiki]Last Three Corners[/wiki] that now is compleated besides algorithms.

Edit: now also algorithms...


----------



## irontwig (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh, so I'm not the only one to call that annoying case "anti-Niklas". It doesn't really make sense, but since Niklas is its (his?) own inverse, the name is pretty much up for grabs.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 17, 2010)

Salkin kk.


----------



## irontwig (Aug 17, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Salkin kk.



lolwut?


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 17, 2010)

irontwig said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Salkin kk.
> ...



Try reading it backwards


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 17, 2010)

Hehe, yes.

Ok, it is not anti=inverse like the Sune, I agree to that. But some nice name it must have, I'm open for discussion...

Niklas is it's own inverse, yes, and the inverse is also the mirror and the same apply for this case (and A-PLL).


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 22, 2010)

After a decent bit of work I have now compleated [wiki]Last Four Corners[/wiki]

At the page are 'only' the 57 cases where all four corners are involved, some have either orientation or permutation and some have both, the rest of the cases are in some of the sub groups, that have their own pages.

I have sorted all cases and generated optimal algs for them using Cube Explorer, the algs are not useful for speed really but for FMC. 

Disregarding all mirrors and inverse situations you need in total 42 algorithms to solve the 84 cases.


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 25, 2010)

Im planning to put some of the cases and their algs in templates:

[wiki]TalkLL#Templates[/wiki]

The idea is that if you have the cases in templates you can have the same set of cases/algs at diffrent pages and you can add algs from all the pages it is on and the algs you add will always show up on all pages.

The only issue is that if you do a edit you will be redirected to the template page and after you save it you will still be there, not at the page you started from, so you have to click your way back.

Is that a problem or can we live with it?

EDIT: My solution, that works fine, is to put links to the pages where the case is in top of the image (you can see it in the example I made and put at the talk page).

EDIT 2: no arguments? ... so I started with the edge permutations, that now is on both [wiki]PLL[/wiki] and also at [wiki]EPLL[/wiki] (that was redirected to the PLL page but now a separte page is not a problem at all anymore). The names for the cases, like [wiki]H-PLL[/wiki] still points to the PLL page but it is possible to make pages also for those, it may happen later...


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 3, 2010)

I started a page for the 'second choise' : [wiki]CFCE[/wiki].

I think it needs another name besides that technical one...

CFOP = Fridrich method.

CFCE = Razoux Schultz method?

I like 'Guus method' 

Mabye 'GRS method'?

For [wiki]Cross[/wiki] and [wiki]F2L[/wiki] based 2-look last layers there is not only [wiki]OLL[/wiki]/[wiki]PLL[/wiki] anymore, now there are also compleate sets of algorithms for [wiki]CLL algorithms (3x3x3)[/wiki] and [wiki]ELL[/wiki] as well as there are pages for [wiki]LLEF[/wiki]
[wiki]L4C[/wiki].


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 3, 2010)

2GLL page added. 
Whew, that took long enough!


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 4, 2011)

[wiki]List of letter pairs[/wiki]

Start adding words!!!11!

[wiki]Talk:List of letter pairs[/wiki]


----------

